
The Best Time of the Year to Trick Your Psychology into Success - sidarok
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/best-time-year-trick-your-psychology-success-sidar-ok
======
DrScump
You really, _really_ need a proofreader.

~~~
sidarok
Care to give a few examples to help?

------
sidarok
Stuck in a cafe, I decided to write an article on how to take advantage of an
ancient wisdom.

